# mi è spuntata la tebe nel profilo



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2012)

anni di verginità e arrivi tu ; toma toma cacchia cacchia.....
non so cos'ho combinato , ho cliccato che di solito sto buonina e mi ritrovo sverginata.:unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2012)

:rotfl: :rotfl:
Doveva pur arrivare questo momento!!


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

:strepitoso:

Minerva&Tebina per sempre come con Gekino

:inlove:


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2012)

è orribile.
già m'infastidivano le mie cazzate nel profilo: ora ho pure quelle di tebe:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Ma perchè adesso siamo amichette!!!
Dai non sei contenta?
Ma uffi....

:amici:


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Minerva;bt3889 ha detto:
			
		

> è orribile.
> già m'infastidivano le mie cazzate nel profilo: ora ho pure quelle di tebe:unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2012)

Minerva;bt3889 ha detto:
			
		

> è orribile.
> già m'infastidivano le mie cazzate nel profilo: ora ho pure quelle di tebe:unhappy:


:rotfl: 
Minerva & tebe together forever! :rotfl:


----------



## geko (28 Giugno 2012)

C'è poco da fare Minerva... Se Tebe decide di farti, ti si fa!  
Non si può nemmeno definire stupro, è qualcosa di molto più invasivo. Il peggio è che non è nemmeno penalmente sanzionato.


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2012)

sacrilegio, anatema, mi appello alla convenzione di ginevra.



scusate...non c'entra nulla ma mi sto sentendo male per aver visto questo emoticon....un super eroe gaio...non ci sto dentro:sman::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Minerva;bt3894 ha detto:
			
		

> sacrilegio, anatema, mi appello alla convenzione di ginevra.
> 
> 
> 
> scusate...non c'entra nulla ma mi sto sentendo male per aver visto questo emoticon....un super eroe gaio...non ci sto dentro:sman::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


per il super eroe gaio devi dire grazie a Eliade e a me, la tua nuova super amichetta (ti lovvo). Avevo chiesto ad Admin di inserire alcune emoticon che mi piacevano tanto e lui l'ha fatto. Il super è di Eliade. (ma sono più amica tua che lei vero?)
alco:


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

geko;bt3893 ha detto:
			
		

> C'è poco da fare Minerva... Se Tebe decide di farti, ti si fa!
> Non si può nemmeno definire stupro, è qualcosa di molto più invasivo. Il peggio è che non è nemmeno penalmente sanzionato.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Giugno 2012)

beh dai... una volta persa la verginità... adesso la devi dare anche a me, l'amicizia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2012)

basta che non debba tirare fuori palanche:sonar:


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2012)

ma non ho ancora capito in quale caso serva il super eroe con la tutina


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Minerva;bt3900 ha detto:
			
		

> ma non ho ancora capito in quale caso serva il super eroe con la tutina


chiedilo ad Eliade.
Secondo me ha delle turbe sessuali


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt3897 ha detto:
			
		

> beh dai... una volta persa la verginità... adesso la devi dare anche a me, l'amicizia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E si brave!
Intanto avete mandato avanti me con sta ien..hemm...con Minervuccia mia nuova amichetta...

Tutte amichette adesso.

facile vincere facile eh?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3902 ha detto:
			
		

> E si brave!
> Intanto avete mandato avanti me con sta ien..hemm...con Minervuccia mia nuova amichetta...
> 
> Tutte amichette adesso.
> ...


sì. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3895 ha detto:
			
		

> per il super eroe gaio devi dire grazie a Eliade e a me, la tua nuova super amichetta (ti lovvo). Avevo chiesto ad Admin di inserire alcune emoticon che mi piacevano tanto e lui l'ha fatto. Il super è di Eliade. (ma sono più amica tua che lei vero?)
> alco:


Grazie....molto gentile!


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3902 ha detto:
			
		

> E si brave!
> Intanto avete mandato avanti me con sta ien..hemm...con Minervuccia mia nuova amichetta...
> 
> Tutte amichette adesso.
> ...


Più che facile, ci piace vincere facile!


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3901 ha detto:
			
		

> chiedilo ad Eliade.
> Secondo me ha delle turbe sessuali


:incazzato:
Ma senti chi parla...tu hai un vibratore grosso quanto una melanzana di colore rosa shocking e io ho le turbe sessuali???



Beh magari si...un pochino!!

Comunque ho sbagliato a dare la faccina all'adimin, la danza completa è questa


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Ve la ricordate?

Faccia di Minerva quando stamattina ha visto la SUA NUOVA SUPER AMICHETTA DEL CUORE TEBINA NEL PROFILO







Tebina& Minerva


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

ora Min mi banna con infamia


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2012)

io però son quella nera:unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2012)

aspetta che ulisse cresca un paio di mesi e poi te li do io i micini:sarcastic:


----------



## Arianna (29 Giugno 2012)

E io cosa dovrei fare, allora? che nel mio profilo ho solo il conte?


----------



## Minerva (29 Giugno 2012)

ehm...qualcosa di male avrai ben fatto, arianna


----------

